# Where to get a custom made viv?



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello 

I'm after somewhere that i can get a 100% custom made duo vivarium stack, maybe with some drawers and all that, a proper unit... but not vivbuilder.co.uk.

I've googled a few places but most seem to mean custom built as in within a certain range of sizes... which is no good.

So, if you've had something made for you and it turned out really nice, pref in the south of England so i can collect then thats great!

I know i could make my own but i want something that looks really tidy and i'm having doubts of my ability :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Laters


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

whats wrong with vivbuilder
its pretty good and they custom make anythin u want

i think its pretty cheap awell yaayy
:grin1:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

search vivarium on ebay , theres a guy makes em to order.
he will make odd sizes cos i nearly got him to make me 1 .
not overly cheap but if you get what you want .........
think hes based in derby but dont quote me on that


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Give Matt from Custom Aquaria a call on 01933 356894.

Tell him tony and steve (tarantulabarn) gave you his number.

They not only make glass tanks, but recently got into vivs as well, we brought almost 30 in differering sizes a month or two back.

good luck


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

try looking round the classifieds. There are a couple of people on here who make custom jobbies to order.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

vivbuilder seem to be quite reasonable


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I bought stuff from vivbuilder in the past and i wasn't impressed in the slightest, hense why if its avoidable i'll try buying elsewhere first 

Thanks for the replies, I remember you mentioning somewhere to me Tony but i couldn't remember where 

I'll check it out


----------



## Python5 (May 22, 2007)

Im starting to make custom made Viv's if your still interested, drop me a pm with your requirements and a rough drawing /dimensions and ill try and give you a price


----------



## Desert_Lynx (Jul 26, 2006)

Python5 said:


> Im starting to make custom made Viv's if your still interested, drop me a pm with your requirements and a rough drawing /dimensions and ill try and give you a price


i need some large all glass vivs - bigger than standard - else i have to pay a fortune for polyurathane ones

need all glass or polyurathane so i can simulate monsoon season
no wood is gonna hold up to that...

if i could find all the darn necessary accesories i could make them myself i guess - but dunno where to get the type of runners i want
not E proflies...

where are u located by the way...
i am in kind of a hurry for 5
as i am getting 5 teaniura in 2 or 3 weeks -- full aduls all


----------



## Desert_Lynx (Jul 26, 2006)

eeek

North East is too far away for glass viv's

need someone fairly local to oxford


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

What size are you looking for and any particular shape or design in mind?
i could get one done for you. 

Live reptile food, reptile care and accessories from Evolution Reptiles


----------



## Desert_Lynx (Jul 26, 2006)

no fancy shape..
but want 1500 long
500 tall
and 500 or 600 deep


but having looked at the other not liking the 410 tall rhino
nor its flip down door

and herptek at £400.00 eeek

have decided i will make wooden ones and coat inside with the resin used for fiber-glassing - that'll do the trick

dont need the strength of fiber-glass
just the seal of the resin
cost me about 150 each total
and i can have some fun with shape shelving the rear wall
and coat sand on the wet resin 

suddenly i like my thought processes

ty for reply
but trying to get 5 large glass vivs transported gonna be a headache


Wait....
i just looked at yours
and good price

so...
quote me pls on 60 X 24 X 24
and shipping to didcot - oxpordshire


----------



## Desert_Lynx (Jul 26, 2006)

Desert_Lynx said:


> so...
> quote me pls on 60 X 24 X 24
> and shipping to didcot - oxpordshire


 
humm
how come i didnt see your 60" yesterday?
must have followed a diff thread

what is the height and deapth of these pls


----------

